# Zucchini Bread Problem



## tommy b (Jul 10, 2011)

The last year or so, I have been having a problem with zucchini bread caving in in the middle. I'm using the same recipe that has worked for me for the last 30 years. I'm baking at 5800 ft altitude in a gas oven. The problem is that the bread will rise properly at the beginning of the bake time, then the center will fall while the edges continue to rise. I am using 2 t of baking soda and 1/4 t of baking powder in the recipe. I have checked the baking soda by adding 2 t of vinegar to 1/4 t of soda. The powder I checked by adding HOT water to 1 t of powder. They both bubbled actively. I checked the resistance of the oven sensor. It was 1060 ohms which is in the proper range for a room temperature check I went through a complete 1 hour baking cycle with no bread, measuring the oven temperature each time the oven cycled on and off, using a thermocouple and meter. The oven maintained the 375 degree temperature setting within 15 degrees, plus and minus. The digital oven temperature indicator said 375 degrees all through the cycle. I would replace the oven sensor just to make sure, but they're $90 to $100 and I'm not spending that kind of money unless I'm sure that's the problem, which it doesn't seem to be. The recipe I'm using for 2 loaves of bread is as follows:

3 eggs

1 c. veg oil

1 1/2 c sugar

2 c. grated zucchini

2 t vanilla

2 c all purpose flour

2 t baking soda

1/4 t baking powder

1 t salt

3 t cinnamon

1 c walnuts

Beat eggs lightly in as large bowl ( I use an electric mixer)

Stir in oil, sugar, zucchini, and vanilla

In small bowl mix flour, baking soda, powder, salt, and cinnamon ( I use a whisk)

Add powder mix gradually to egg, oil, etc. and stir in ( I use an electric mixer)

Add nuts, stir in

bake for 1 hour at 375 degrees.

Any help and/or opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

tommy b,

If this has been a proven recipe for years, things point to you equipment. Shure nothing got transposed over the years.

1st glance, the percentages look right. I'll check them later. The only thing different for me would be proceedure. I like to

to beat the eggs and sugar, drizzle in the oil to make a mayonaise. Mix in dry ingredients. Last, fold the zucchini and nuts in.

I'm stumped, sorry

panini

oh, are you using white or brown sugar?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Could also be extra moisture from the zuchini


----------



## tommy b (Jul 10, 2011)

The zucchini might be adding too much moisture. One thing I read for high altitude baking is they always seem to require more flour. I'm using white sugar, but then I've always used that so I don't see that as the problem.

Another thing that points to stove problem is that in the middle of this zucchini problem, I baked some banana bread and it came out o.k. It had no baking powder, just 1 t of soda. I also read that too much soda or powder (they seem to do the same thing) will cause the bread to fall in the middle. Since the oven sensor tests I ran came out o.k. I'm not sure what the stove problem could be. We have very few appliance stores with people knowledgeable in gas stoves. The one I talked with. the kid told me my problem was that I was using a gas stove instead of electric. Naturally, I'm skeptical about using THAT place for technical advice. My stove is a GE, only 9 years old. I'm really stumped. Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

My first thought was the moisture in the zucchini also.. Since appearances aren't important, maybe put it in a colandar with a weight on it or roll it up in a rag and squeeze it out


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

tommy b,

I passed right over your altitude.

At 5800 ft asl the air is lighter and so is the pressure on the product you are baking. You will probably need to increase temperature 25 deg. to set the bread, so it won;t fall.

Increase the oil by 3 tblsp

reduce the baking soda by 1 tsp

reduce the baking powder by small pinch

reduce the sugar by 3 tblsp.

your cooking time may be shorter.

hth

pan


----------



## judithlynn (Sep 24, 2013)

When I bake my bread it says to cook in a 325 degree oven for 40-60 mins or until tester come out clean , but my loaves sink in the middle , please help


----------



## meanchef001 (Dec 24, 2016)

Well, I've done all kinds of bread but this one instance I made zucchini bread and for what ever reason my zucchini bread not only did fall but it looked like it threw up all over the cookie sheet. My loaves sank but over flowed about an 8th of the mixture out of the loaf trays and all over the cookie sheet. What could have caused that? Never seen that before.


----------

